# How do I melt it down?



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, I tried a batch of oatmeal honey soap and it looks beautiful but it doesn't smell like honey like I was hoping it would. Can I melt this down to add more honey?? If so, how? :help


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

Shred your soap and melt it in a crock pot. Honey isn't going to give your soap much if any scent. You are going to need to add fragrance oil to achieve the results you are looking for. So, add a bit of water to your soap shreds, melt throughly, add your OMH fragrance oil, pour (glop!) into molds.

Sara


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Ahh...now I get it. Thanks!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I sell my OMH unscented and it is one of my best sellers. It's my only unscented bar...

Bethany


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

I do unscented OMH also and have no problem selling it. It kind of smells like bit o honey candy.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Theresa said:


> I do unscented OMH also and have no problem selling it. It kind of smells like bit o honey candy.


See, now that's what I was going for but I don't think I used enough honey. I used 3oz honey for 4lbs oils/fats because that was all the honey I had in the house and I didn't want to go out :blush2


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

1 oz per pound is an ok rate, so you are just a little under. If you go much higher than that it gets nasty hot! I've used 1 TB ppo, but that's as high as I've gone - that's actually maybe 3/4 oz ppo.

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I've seen this before and wondered...what's ppo??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

ppo stands for per pound of oils


----------

